# World's Fastest Crossover's Specs Officially Released (Juke-R)



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan's Juke-R project may not be the favorite of Nissan executives, but there's no denying the amount of brilliance that's been packed into this custom crossover project.

Now the team has a new bragging right, with the Juke-R being confirmed as the world's fastest crossover. That's probably not a huge surprise considering they shoehorned the GT-R's 3.8L twin-turbocharged V6 powerplant into the body, packing 480-hp. In addition, the Juke-R has the GT-R's all-wheel-drive system, gearbox and suspension.

The numbers posted say that the Juke-R does a 0-62 mph sprint in just 3.7-seconds with a top speed of 160-mph. Compare that to the standard Juke that does 0-62 mph in 8.6-seconds and has a top speed of 124-mph.

Currently only two Juke-Rs exist in this world, one left-hand-drive and one right-hand-drive. Too bad there's probably little to no chance it will ever make it to production especially considering the costs, but it should inspire Nissan to pump just a tad bit more performance into the Juke. You know, to go along with those good looks.

More: *World's Fastest Crossover's Specs Officially Released (Juke-R)* on Autoguide.com


----------

